# Guppies in a 5 gal?



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Just wondering if you can keep guppies in a five gallon. I've been doing some research, but I've read everything from 5 gallons is big enough to 15 gallons is the minimum. Does anyone know? I was just considering it because one of my bettas died recently, vacating one of my five gallons and I was thinking about trying another kind of fish. If 5 gal. is too small I'll just get another betta, I'm not set on guppies or anything, just exploring the options.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Ok, so I did some more research and it sounds like I could keep three guppies in a five gallon. Does that sound right?


----------



## SahelSandWing (Mar 26, 2017)

Guppies are best kept in groups of 5 or above, and 5 gallons may not be big enough to support that. 

Maybe get another betta, trust me, guppies get kinda annoying after a while since there are so many to look after.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Okay, thank you. There's so much conflicting info out there that it just makes my head spin. Maybe at some point I'll get a bigger tank for guppies if I still want to try them.


----------



## SahelSandWing (Mar 26, 2017)

No problem 

The rule of a thumb for guppies 1 fish per 2 gallons

Just for future reference, i guess.


----------

